# Antler Questions



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our neighbor knows Ellie loves antlers, so she gave us two that her family sent from Alaska. The hang tag said all natural moose antler from Alaska. They seemed to get chewed up VERY quickly (like a day or two) unlike other antlers that last for 6 months or longer. The real concern is that last night after I gave her the second one for a little while, I picked it up off of the floor and got a whiff of something. I smelled it closely and the darker side smells like chemicals. I cannot place exactly what, but something familiar like oil based stain or something similar. Something that gives you a headache without proper ventilation . Husband does not smell it but does not have sensitive nose like me. Wondering if they used something to darken the one side to make it look more appealing to humans buying it. I am not taking chances because nothing all natural smells like that. Hopefully, the little bit she ingested does not cause harm. 

Second antler issue. My dad just came back from Alaska and bought a bunch of random antlers at the flea market because he knows I pay a fortune for them. They look kind of old and the largest one has a hairline crack down the center. Does anyone know if these are still safe? We can use a band saw and cut out the cracked parts or make it into a split.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Them are fake the sell them in bunches to cupcakes and folks with little work benches  :

loaded with chemicals dyes and preserving materials 

You have junk but I need a few pics 

round all that junk up and toss them out one of the biggest scams going

take some pics I will tell you 1 sec

Do not leave them near your Mates

The street fairs and more are loaded with painted dyed fake antlers and many Taxidermy's make them for Goofs

They all want to feel the great N not earn it.

Not saying your a goof as well

please post the pics

The Meat stacker smells a Rat that could kill

real life not flag football ;D



Global Domination the beef stick ;D

http://youtu.be/hyJkdWUJQOg


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some pics from my phone. Dug it out of the trash just for you, Rudy. Could not get a good shot from the side, but from the texture and look of it, I think it is some type of bone or antler. I does not appear to be man made. It just seems really soft in comparison to elk and deer antlers and that smell is really not right. She ate maybe an inch off of the end of this one and the better part of another one, although it looked a bit different and did not have a smell. My neighbor's family bought these from the doggy day care place near them (I think they are in Eagle Creek?) and looks like they paid $10 a piece. My neighbor got them for her dogs and the two for Ellie.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This is almost live action all fakes and the load them in trucks for the sheep :

Real life 

Toss the junk

the risks do not match the risks or rewards

Global Golden Thunder Britches ;D

Its like wally world on crack :

none earned 

99 percent fake and loaded with $hit at almost every street fair 

Live action Pics like all we do and share them Great N. fakes :-[ :'( :

without sheep no sales ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Florida I can not even grasp that pic or core details?

We are meat stackers for less

do you smell a strong chemical and whats the scent like?

I just showed you real pics and massive fakes

Hate me all you want

For the Reds throw that stuff out

it appears like not one Moose I have seen?

This is another real rack and head mount live 

if this helps note the colors and more

I could not detail your 2 pics that looked blurry to me?

I am sorry


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We get our pup antlers from Happy Dog of Cape Cod. They are pretty expensive. But I noticed that, even bought from the same brand, antlers differ in how long they last. Some of them a more thin and soft and last us for a week. Some are so hard and thick that our pup will chew for a bit and then start crying if he cannot chew through it. We have about three of those around the house that he doesn't even touch anymore.

But I would certainly avoid the cheap versions and the flee markets.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Rudy,

Sorry those pictures are not great. Don't have the real camera on hand at the moment. It looks like the antler that I have has been cut in strips from the somewhat flat part of the moose rack. I am certain it is real from the texture inside and out. What I think is that something was put on the top side of it to make it look darker. The color looks too dark and it smells like some kind of familiar chemical, I just can't place what it is. 

Regardless, it is going in the trash. It is bad enough that the Chinese are trying to poison our dogs, now we have people in the US doing the same thing. We will stick with the more pricey but safe company we have purchased good quality elk antlers from in the past.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Earn it or Burn it 

buying it has risks 

I am sorry I could not define those 2 pics :-[


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Some Taxi folks do add dyes and add chemicals with real racks as well to preserve them as well

all of this 

could kill a mate


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

If by saying "earn it or burn it" you mean that everyone needs to get out and hunt up their own sheds, I am afraid that is just not realistic for a whole lot of people. We will have to continue to buy from trusted resources that claim the antlers are not processed with chemicals in any way. This is the first one I have come across that had any smell whatsoever and did not seem right. It was a gift, it was not the type I would have purchased regardless. I make a lot of my own dog treats and chewies, but unfortunately do not have the opportunities to hunt sheds. We have asked a few friends that might come across sheds to keep us in mind.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

How many do you Need? ;D

Bang Bang 

that

Tang" 

200 x better then any Beef  far less fats 

more Proteins

Moose humbles even Elk on any plate

Deer is like kitty litter next to Moose 

Buffalo a close 2nd in there eating the right stuff

Order up 

row 10 Golden ;D

Raw Real humbling ;D

and Giving


----------

